# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Курсы по 1С, от конвертации до ERP

## kkomar

Есть комплект курсов по 1С, от конвертации до ERP, все новинки 2016, в лс если кому надо.

----------


## kkomar

Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016) 

http://dropmefiles.com/PR1Uo

Если не скачивается, сообщите. Перезалью

----------

muwa (31.08.2016), Skarty (24.08.2016), Svetlana_K (18.09.2019)

----------


## kkomar

del............................................

----------


## Skarty

Большое спасибо! Выложите, пожалуйста, курсы по ERP и Полный курс по мобильной платформе (2016)

----------


## mihco

Добрый день. Конвертация данных 3.0 есть?

----------


## kkomar

Ага, целых два варианта(от Гилева, и от 1С). Почта: afonja-1c@yandex.ru

----------


## Nevskiy83

Есть еще возможность поделиться курсами по ERP?

----------


## webnzero

kkomar, какие условия приобретения курсов? (webnzero at gmail dot com)

----------


## dimadiza

> Есть комплект курсов по 1С, от конвертации до ERP, все новинки 2016, в лс если кому надо.


можно подробности на dimadizel@mail.ru
спасибо

----------


## ircha_lsv

> Есть комплект курсов по 1С, от конвертации до ERP, все новинки 2016, в лс если кому надо.


Можно ERP и конвертация пожалуйста chirv@inbox.ru

----------


## bildovich

Здравствуйте. Очень хотелось бы ERP и конвертация, пожалуйста bildovich@mail.ru

----------


## Eugenesheff

Добрый день! Требуются курсы по ERP, пишите вличку или на eugene.msu@gmail.com

----------


## AUPSAN

Здравствуйте, очень нужен курс по Конвертации 3

----------


## Работник

Нужно что-н. по ут 11.2 - 11.3 Типа "Новый курс 2016 года: Управленческий учет в трех конфигурациях:  Комплексная Автоматизация 2  Управление Торговлей  11  ERP (Управление предприятием) 2  быстрый старт."

----------


## perun2006

> Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016) 
> 
> http://dropmefiles.com/PR1Uo
> 
> Если не скачивается, сообщите. Перезалью


Перезалей пожалуйста! спасибо

----------


## glorx

> Есть комплект курсов по 1С, от конвертации до ERP, все новинки 2016, в лс если кому надо.


Денб добрый, Как получить курсы?

----------


## has1

конвертация 2.1 УЦ №3 у кого есть? web-курс, трансляция или методичка? куплю, обменяю. myhammad05 собака mail.ru

----------


## Koorsee

У меня, Вам в лс отписал

----------


## has1

> У меня, Вам в лс отписал


Лс не работает у меня почему то

----------


## perun2006

КД 2,1
КД 3.0 2016
нужно
brilliantsmodel@yandex.ru
на днях выложу образ 20 гигов с курсами Гилева

----------


## Koorsee

Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
КД 2,1
КД 3.0 2016
СКД 2016
Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2 
Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс 
Быстрый старт в профессию
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016
УПП от А до Я
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
Администрирование
Розница
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013)
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)
Подготовка к 1С: Эксперт
Комплексная автоматизация

ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными

YЦ-1

Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)
Решение задач периодических расчетов(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)


Методички УЦ3

Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:

Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными

Продажа, обмен, подробности на yourbestchoice.1c сoбaka gмai1 точка com

----------


## iott

> У меня, Вам в лс отписал


Мне нужны курсы по ERP. Спасибо!
io2t@ya.ru

----------


## bambarbja

Здравствуйте. Как бы мне получить курсы по конвертации 3.0 x000x001@yandex.ru

----------


## SoulEater

К сожалению могу предложить только курс по конвертации 3.0, в замен прошу поделиться пожалуйста курсом "Полный курс по разработке мобильных приложений (2016)" или "Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016)". Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Koorsee

Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
КД 2,1
КД 3.0 2016
СКД 2016
Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2 
Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс 
Быстрый старт в профессию
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016
УПП от А до Я
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
Администрирование
Розница
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013)
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)
Подготовка к 1С: Эксперт
Комплексная автоматизация

ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными

YЦ-1

Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)
Решение задач периодических расчетов(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)


Методички УЦ3

Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:

Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными


И многие другие

Продажа, обмен, подробности на yourbestchoice.1c сoбaka gмai1 точка com

----------


## Koorsee

Ищу готовые инструменты для обмена с Битрикс

----------


## kg2

У кого есть Курс: Запросы в системе "1С:Предприятие 8"?
Источник : http://edu.1c.ru/dist/edu/about_course_izapros.asp

----------


## tamtaram

Продажа обмен курсов по 1с.

Почта:	wereereert собака gmail.com. 

Курсы проекта Курсы-по-1С.РФ		

Курсы по программированию в 1С		

Курсы по ускорению и оптимизации работы 1с		
          Курс Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016) версия PROF

Курсы по программированию и администрированию 1с		
          Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2	
          Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016)		
          Курс по СКД (2016)	1 000 руб.	
          Администрирование и поддержка систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.	
          Курс подготовки к Аттестации на "1С:Специалист по платформе 8.2"	
          Курс "Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 и 8.3"	
          Курс "1С:Программист — Быстрый старт в профессию!"	
          Базовый и продвинутый курсы по программированию в 1с 8.2	

Курсы по переносу данных		
          Конвертация Данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат (2016)	
          Курс по 1С:Конвертации Данных 2.1
Курсы по разработке мобильных приложений на 1с		
          Разработка коммерческих мобильных приложений на платформе 1С (2016)	
          Полный курс по разработке мобильных приложений (2016)	

Курсы по типовым конфигурациям 1С		

Курсы по ERP 2.0/2.1		
          Интенсив по учету Производства и затрат в новой редакции 1С:ERP 2.2
          Курс Производство в 1С:ERP 2.1 + 1С:Специалист по производству и ремонтам в 1С:ERP
          Планирование продаж, закупок, выпуска и производственного расписания в 1C:ERP 2.1
          Подготовка к сдаче Аттестации на 1С:Специалист-Консультант по управленческому учету в 1С:ERP 2.1
          Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP	
          Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Бюджетированию в 1С:ERP	
          Материалы для подготовки к 1С:Профессионал по 1C:ERP 2.0	

Курсы по планированию и производству		
          «УПП от А до Я»: Полный Тренинг по 1С:УПП (300+ уч. часов)
          Курс "Производственное планирование в 1С"
          Базовый курс по Бюджетированию в 1С

Курсы по типовым решениям для торговым предприятий		
          Упр. учет в КА 2.0, УТ 11 и ERP 2.1: Быстрый старт
          Курс «1С:Розница 8 для автоматизации розничной торговли и B2C-компаний»	
          Курс подготовки на 1С:Профессионал по 1С:Управление Торговлей 11 (2016)	
          Курс "65 кейсов для Специалиста-Консультанта по 1С:УТ 11"	
          Курс "1С:Управление Торговлей 11 – Быстрый Старт"	

Курсы по типовым решениям для бухгалтерского учета		
          Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии Предприятия 8, ред. 3.0 (2014)	


Курсы проекта ПРОФБУХ8		
          Профессиональный учёт в 1С:ЗУП 8 ред. 2.5 и редакция 3.0.	
          Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной блок	
          Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 VIP блок	
          Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной и VIP блоки	
          Практический курс по "1С Управление торговлей 8 ред. 11.1"

----------


## Koorsee

Все по 500, каждые 4 отдаю как 5. Обмен предпочтительнее.

Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
КД 2,1
КД 3.0 2016
СКД 2016
Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2 
Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс 
Быстрый старт в профессию
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016
УПП от А до Я
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
Администрирование
Розница
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013)
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)
Подготовка к 1С: Эксперт
Комплексная автоматизация

ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными

YЦ-1

Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)
Решение задач периодических расчетов(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)


Методички УЦ3

Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:

Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными


И многие другие

Продажа, обмен, подробности на yourbestchoice.1c сoбaka gмai1 точка com

----------


## tamtaram

Продажа обмен курсов по 1с.

Почта:	wereereert собака gmail.com. 

Курсы проекта Курсы-по-1С.РФ		

Курсы по программированию в 1С		

Курсы по ускорению и оптимизации работы 1с		
          Курс Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016) версия PROF

Курсы по программированию и администрированию 1с		
          Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2	
          Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016)		
          Курс по СКД (2016)	1 000 руб.	
          Администрирование и поддержка систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.	
          Курс подготовки к Аттестации на "1С:Специалист по платформе 8.2"	
          Курс "Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 и 8.3"	
          Курс "1С:Программист — Быстрый старт в профессию!"	
          Базовый и продвинутый курсы по программированию в 1с 8.2	

Курсы по переносу данных		
          Конвертация Данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат (2016)	
          Курс по 1С:Конвертации Данных 2.1
Курсы по разработке мобильных приложений на 1с		
          Разработка коммерческих мобильных приложений на платформе 1С (2016)	
          Полный курс по разработке мобильных приложений (2016)	

Курсы по типовым конфигурациям 1С		

Курсы по ERP 2.0/2.1		
          Интенсив по учету Производства и затрат в новой редакции 1С:ERP 2.2
          Курс Производство в 1С:ERP 2.1 + 1С:Специалист по производству и ремонтам в 1С:ERP
          Планирование продаж, закупок, выпуска и производственного расписания в 1C:ERP 2.1
          Подготовка к сдаче Аттестации на 1С:Специалист-Консультант по управленческому учету в 1С:ERP 2.1
          Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP	
          Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Бюджетированию в 1С:ERP	
          Материалы для подготовки к 1С:Профессионал по 1C:ERP 2.0	

Курсы по планированию и производству		
          «УПП от А до Я»: Полный Тренинг по 1С:УПП (300+ уч. часов)
          Курс "Производственное планирование в 1С"
          Базовый курс по Бюджетированию в 1С

Курсы по типовым решениям для торговым предприятий		
          Упр. учет в КА 2.0, УТ 11 и ERP 2.1: Быстрый старт
          Курс «1С:Розница 8 для автоматизации розничной торговли и B2C-компаний»	
          Курс подготовки на 1С:Профессионал по 1С:Управление Торговлей 11 (2016)	
          Курс "65 кейсов для Специалиста-Консультанта по 1С:УТ 11"	
          Курс "1С:Управление Торговлей 11 – Быстрый Старт"	

Курсы по типовым решениям для бухгалтерского учета		
          Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии Предприятия 8, ред. 3.0 (2014)	


Курсы проекта ПРОФБУХ8		
          Профессиональный учёт в 1С:ЗУП 8 ред. 2.5 и редакция 3.0.	
          Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной блок	
          Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 VIP блок	
          Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной и VIP блоки	
          Практический курс по "1С Управление торговлей 8 ред. 11.1"

----------


## Bro1c

бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными


И многие другие

Продажа, обмен, подробности на yourbestchoice.1c сoбaka gмai1 точка com

Продажа обмен курсов по 1с.

Почта:	nenaebuept собака gmail.com. 

Курсы проекта Курсы-по-1С.РФ	

Курсы по программированию в 1С	

Курсы по ускорению и оптимизации работы 1с	
Курс Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016) версия PROF

Курсы по программированию и администрированию 1с	
Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2	
Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016)	
Курс по СКД (2016)	1 000 руб.	
Администрирование и поддержка систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.	
Курс подготовки к Аттестации на "1С:Специалист по платформе 8.2"
Курс "Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 и 8.3"	
Курс "1С:Программист — Быстрый старт в профессию!"	
Базовый и продвинутый курсы по программированию в 1с 8.2	

Курсы по переносу данных	
Конвертация Данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат (2016)	
Курс по 1С:Конвертации Данных 2.1
Курсы по разработке мобильных приложений на 1с	
Разработка коммерческих мобильных приложений на платформе 1С (2016)	
Полный курс по разработке мобильных приложений (2016)	

Курсы по типовым конфигурациям 1С	

Курсы по ERP 2.0/2.1	
Интенсив по учету Производства и затрат в новой редакции 1С:ERP 2.2
Курс Производство в 1С:ERP 2.1 + 1С:Специалист по производству и ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Планирование продаж, закупок, выпуска и производственного расписания в 1C:ERP 2.1
Подготовка к сдаче Аттестации на 1С:Специалист-Консультант по управленческому учету в 1С:ERP 2.1
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP	
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Бюджетированию в 1С:ERP	
Материалы для подготовки к 1С:Профессионал по 1C:ERP 2.0	

Курсы по планированию и производству	
«УПП от А до Я»: Полный Тренинг по 1С:УПП (300+ уч. часов)
Курс "Производственное планирование в 1С"
Базовый курс по Бюджетированию в 1С

Курсы по типовым решениям для торговым предприятий	
Упр. учет в КА 2.0, УТ 11 и ERP 2.1: Быстрый старт
Курс «1С:Розница 8 для автоматизации розничной торговли и B2C-компаний»	
Курс подготовки на 1С:Профессионал по 1С:Управление Торговлей 11 (2016)	
Курс "65 кейсов для Специалиста-Консультанта по 1С:УТ 11"	
Курс "1С:Управление Торговлей 11 – Быстрый Старт"	

Курсы по типовым решениям для бухгалтерского учета	
Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии Предприятия 8, ред. 3.0 (2014)	


Курсы проекта ПРОФБУХ8	
Профессиональный учёт в 1С:ЗУП 8 ред. 2.5 и редакция 3.0.	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной блок	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 VIP блок	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной и VIP блоки	
Практический курс по "1С Управление торговлей 8 ред. 11.1"

----------


## Koorsee

рф:

КД 2.1
КД 3.0 2016

Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016

Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс
СКД 2016
Быстрый старт в профессию
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)

ERP:
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Спец по производству и ремонтам в ЕРП(2016)
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
ERP 2.2 интенсив 
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Спец по бюджетированию ЕРП
БП:
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
ЗУП:
Регламентированный учет кадров и расчет зарплаты

Розница
УПП:
УПП от А до Я
УПП:Бюджетирование
УПП:Планирования производства
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2 2017
УТ:
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013) 
Профессионал по УТ 11


Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
Администрирование
Подготовка к 1с:Эксперт
1С:Предприятие 8.2: Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие (2013, 2014)(Самородов,Башкарев)
Тех.вопросы_kb.1c

[Специалист] Видеокурс по БСП
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными

YЦ-1:

Белоусов Подготовка к 1С Спец по платформе
Белоусов Расчет зарплаты
Проф. работа в 1с Документооборот 8
Вебинар по клиентсерверному програмированию
БухУчёт:Ошибки в учете - найти и обезвредить
УНФ
Чистов Дмитрий Владимирович Подготовка к экзамену 1ССпециалист-консультант по 1СБухгалтерии 8



ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0
ЗУП + VIP

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными
Программирование в стандартных типовых решениях, использование БСП
РешениеЗадачиСпеца


Методички УЦ3:

ОУ2014
БУ2014
ПР2014


Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:

Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными
Видеокурс по БСП

Продажа, обмен, подробности на yourbestchoice.1c сoбaka gмэйл точка com

----------


## Koorsee

Продажа, обмен, подробности на yourbestchoice.1c  сoбaka gмэйл точка com


рф:

КД 2.1
КД 3.0 2016

Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016

Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс
СКД 2016
Быстрый старт в профессию
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)

ERP:
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Спец по производству и ремонтам в ЕРП(2016)
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
ERP 2.2 интенсив 
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Спец по бюджетированию ЕРП
БП:
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
ЗУП:
Регламентированный учет кадров и расчет зарплаты

Розница
УПП:
УПП от А до Я
УПП:Бюджетирование
УПП:Планирования производства
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2 2017
УТ:
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013) 
Профессионал по УТ 11


Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
Администрирование
Подготовка к 1с:Эксперт
1С:Предприятие 8.2: Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие (2013, 2014)(Самородов,Башкарев)
Тех.вопросы_kb.1c

[Специалист] Видеокурс по БСП
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными

YЦ-1:

Белоусов Подготовка к 1С Спец по платформе
Белоусов Расчет зарплаты
Проф. работа в 1с Документооборот 8
Вебинар по клиентсерверному програмированию
БухУчёт:Ошибки в учете - найти и обезвредить
УНФ
Чистов Дмитрий Владимирович Подготовка к экзамену 1ССпециалист-консультант по 1СБухгалтерии 8



ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0
ЗУП + VIP

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными
Программирование в стандартных типовых решениях, использование БСП
РешениеЗадачиСпеца


Методички УЦ3:

ОУ2014
БУ2014
ПР2014


Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:

Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными
Видеокурс по БСП

Продажа, обмен, подробности на yourbestchoice.1c сoбaka gмэйл точка com

----------


## Koorsee

Продажа, обмен, подробности на yourbestchoice.1c сoбaka gмэйл точка com


рф:

КД 2.1
КД 3.0 2016

Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016

Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс
СКД 2016
Быстрый старт в профессию
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)

ERP:
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Спец по производству и ремонтам в ЕРП(2016)
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
ERP 2.2 интенсив 
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Спец по бюджетированию ЕРП
БП:
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
ЗУП:
Регламентированный учет кадров и расчет зарплаты

Розница
УПП:
УПП от А до Я
УПП:Бюджетирование
УПП:Планирования производства
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2 2017
УТ:
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013) 
Профессионал по УТ 11


Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
Администрирование
Подготовка к 1с:Эксперт
1С:Предприятие 8.2: Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие (2013, 2014)(Самородов,Башкарев)
Тех.вопросы_kb.1c

[Специалист] Видеокурс по БСП
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными

YЦ-1:

Белоусов Подготовка к 1С Спец по платформе
Белоусов Расчет зарплаты
Проф. работа в 1с Документооборот 8
Вебинар по клиентсерверному програмированию
БухУчёт:Ошибки в учете - найти и обезвредить
УНФ
Чистов Дмитрий Владимирович Подготовка к экзамену 1ССпециалист-консультант по 1СБухгалтерии 8



ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0
ЗУП + VIP

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными
Программирование в стандартных типовых решениях, использование БСП
РешениеЗадачиСпеца


Методички УЦ3:

ОУ2014
БУ2014
ПР2014


Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:

Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными
Видеокурс по БСП

Продажа, обмен, подробности на yourbestchoice.1c сoбaka gмэйл точка com

----------


## Bro1c

Почта:	nenaebuept собака gmail.com. 
Все по 500, каждые 4 отдаю как 5. Обмен предпочтительнее.

Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
КД 2,1
КД 3.0 2016
СКД 2016
Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс
Быстрый старт в профессию
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016
УПП от А до Я
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
Администрирование
Розница
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013)
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)
Подготовка к 1С: Эксперт
Комплексная автоматизация

ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными

YЦ-1

Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)
Решение задач периодических расчетов(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)


Методички УЦ3

Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:

Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными


И многие другие

----------


## Bro1c

Почта:	nenaebuept собака gmail.com. 
Все по 500, каждые 4 отдаю как 5. Обмен предпочтительнее.

Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
КД 2,1
КД 3.0 2016
СКД 2016
Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс
Быстрый старт в профессию
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016
УПП от А до Я
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
Администрирование
Розница
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013)
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)
Подготовка к 1С: Эксперт
Комплексная автоматизация

ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными

YЦ-1

Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)
Решение задач периодических расчетов(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)


Методички УЦ3

Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:

Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными


И многие другие

----------


## tamtaram

Продажа обмен курсов по 1с.

Почта:	wereereert собака gmail.com. 

Курсы проекта Курсы-по-1С.РФ	

Курсы по программированию в 1С	

Курсы по ускорению и оптимизации работы 1с	
Курс Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016) версия PROF

Курсы по программированию и администрированию 1с	
Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2	
Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016)	
Курс по СКД (2016)	
Администрирование и поддержка систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.	
Курс подготовки к Аттестации на "1С:Специалист по платформе 8.2"	
Курс "Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 и 8.3"	
Курс "1С:Программист — Быстрый старт в профессию!"	
Базовый и продвинутый курсы по программированию в 1с 8.2	

Курсы по переносу данных	
Конвертация Данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат (2016)	
Курс по 1С:Конвертации Данных 2.1
Курсы по разработке мобильных приложений на 1с	
Разработка коммерческих мобильных приложений на платформе 1С (2016)	
Полный курс по разработке мобильных приложений (2016)	

Курсы по типовым конфигурациям 1С	

Курсы по ERP 2.0/2.1	
Интенсив по учету Производства и затрат в новой редакции 1С:ERP 2.2
Курс Производство в 1С:ERP 2.1 + 1С:Специалист по производству и ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Планирование продаж, закупок, выпуска и производственного расписания в 1C:ERP 2.1
Подготовка к сдаче Аттестации на 1С:Специалист-Консультант по управленческому учету в 1С:ERP 2.1
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP	
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Бюджетированию в 1С:ERP	
Материалы для подготовки к 1С:Профессионал по 1C:ERP 2.0	

Курсы по планированию и производству	
«УПП от А до Я»: Полный Тренинг по 1С:УПП (300+ уч. часов)
Курс "Производственное планирование в 1С"
Базовый курс по Бюджетированию в 1С

Курсы по типовым решениям для торговым предприятий	
Упр. учет в КА 2.0, УТ 11 и ERP 2.1: Быстрый старт
Курс «1С:Розница 8 для автоматизации розничной торговли и B2C-компаний»	
Курс подготовки на 1С:Профессионал по 1С:Управление Торговлей 11 (2016)	
Курс "65 кейсов для Специалиста-Консультанта по 1С:УТ 11"	
Курс "1С:Управление Торговлей 11 – Быстрый Старт"	

Курсы по типовым решениям для бухгалтерского учета	
Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии Предприятия 8, ред. 3.0 (2014)	


Курсы проекта ПРОФБУХ8	
Профессиональный учёт в 1С:ЗУП 8 ред. 2.5 и редакция 3.0.	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной блок	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 VIP блок	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной и VIP блоки	
Практический курс по "1С Управление торговлей 8 ред. 11.1"

----------


## tamtaram

Продажа обмен курсов по 1с.

Почта:	wereereert собака gmail.com. 

Курсы проекта Курсы-по-1С.РФ	

Курсы по программированию в 1С	

Курсы по ускорению и оптимизации работы 1с	
Курс Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016) версия PROF

Курсы по программированию и администрированию 1с	
Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2	
Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016)	
Курс по СКД (2016)	
Администрирование и поддержка систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.	
Курс подготовки к Аттестации на "1С:Специалист по платформе 8.2"	
Курс "Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 и 8.3"	
Курс "1С:Программист — Быстрый старт в профессию!"	
Базовый и продвинутый курсы по программированию в 1с 8.2	

Курсы по переносу данных	
Конвертация Данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат (2016)	
Курс по 1С:Конвертации Данных 2.1
Курсы по разработке мобильных приложений на 1с	
Разработка коммерческих мобильных приложений на платформе 1С (2016)	
Полный курс по разработке мобильных приложений (2016)	

Курсы по типовым конфигурациям 1С	

Курсы по ERP 2.0/2.1	
Интенсив по учету Производства и затрат в новой редакции 1С:ERP 2.2
Курс Производство в 1С:ERP 2.1 + 1С:Специалист по производству и ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Планирование продаж, закупок, выпуска и производственного расписания в 1C:ERP 2.1
Подготовка к сдаче Аттестации на 1С:Специалист-Консультант по управленческому учету в 1С:ERP 2.1
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP	
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Бюджетированию в 1С:ERP	
Материалы для подготовки к 1С:Профессионал по 1C:ERP 2.0	

Курсы по планированию и производству	
«УПП от А до Я»: Полный Тренинг по 1С:УПП (300+ уч. часов)
Курс "Производственное планирование в 1С"
Базовый курс по Бюджетированию в 1С

Курсы по типовым решениям для торговым предприятий	
Упр. учет в КА 2.0, УТ 11 и ERP 2.1: Быстрый старт
Курс «1С:Розница 8 для автоматизации розничной торговли и B2C-компаний»	
Курс подготовки на 1С:Профессионал по 1С:Управление Торговлей 11 (2016)	
Курс "65 кейсов для Специалиста-Консультанта по 1С:УТ 11"	
Курс "1С:Управление Торговлей 11 – Быстрый Старт"	

Курсы по типовым решениям для бухгалтерского учета	
Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии Предприятия 8, ред. 3.0 (2014)	


Курсы проекта ПРОФБУХ8	
Профессиональный учёт в 1С:ЗУП 8 ред. 2.5 и редакция 3.0.	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной блок	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 VIP блок	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной и VIP блоки	
Практический курс по "1С Управление торговлей 8 ред. 11.1"

----------


## Bro1c

Почта:	nenaebuept собака gmail.com. 
Все по 500, каждые 4 отдаю как 5. Обмен предпочтительнее.

Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
КД 2,1
КД 3.0 2016
СКД 2016
Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс
Быстрый старт в профессию
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016
УПП от А до Я
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
Администрирование
Розница
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013)
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)
Подготовка к 1С: Эксперт
Комплексная автоматизация

ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными

YЦ-1

Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)
Решение задач периодических расчетов(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)


Методички УЦ3

Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:

Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными


И многие другие

----------


## Bro1c

Почта:	nenaebuept собака gmail.com. 
Все по 500, каждые 4 отдаю как 5. Обмен предпочтительнее.

Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
КД 2,1
КД 3.0 2016
СКД 2016
Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс
Быстрый старт в профессию
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016
УПП от А до Я
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
Администрирование
Розница
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013)
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)
Подготовка к 1С: Эксперт
Комплексная автоматизация

ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными

YЦ-1

Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)
Решение задач периодических расчетов(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)


Методички УЦ3

Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:

Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными


И многие другие

----------


## tamtaram

Продажа обмен курсов по 1с.

Почта:	wereereert собака gmail.com. 

Курсы проекта Курсы-по-1С.РФ	

Курсы по программированию в 1С	

Курсы по ускорению и оптимизации работы 1с	
Курс Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016) версия PROF

Курсы по программированию и администрированию 1с	
Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2	
Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016)	
Курс по СКД (2016)	
Администрирование и поддержка систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.	
Курс подготовки к Аттестации на "1С:Специалист по платформе 8.2"	
Курс "Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 и 8.3"	
Курс "1С:Программист — Быстрый старт в профессию!"	
Базовый и продвинутый курсы по программированию в 1с 8.2	

Курсы по переносу данных	
Конвертация Данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат (2016)	
Курс по 1С:Конвертации Данных 2.1
Курсы по разработке мобильных приложений на 1с	
Разработка коммерческих мобильных приложений на платформе 1С (2016)	
Полный курс по разработке мобильных приложений (2016)	

Курсы по типовым конфигурациям 1С	

Курсы по ERP 2.0/2.1	
Интенсив по учету Производства и затрат в новой редакции 1С:ERP 2.2
Курс Производство в 1С:ERP 2.1 + 1С:Специалист по производству и ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Планирование продаж, закупок, выпуска и производственного расписания в 1C:ERP 2.1
Подготовка к сдаче Аттестации на 1С:Специалист-Консультант по управленческому учету в 1С:ERP 2.1
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP	
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Бюджетированию в 1С:ERP	
Материалы для подготовки к 1С:Профессионал по 1C:ERP 2.0	

Курсы по планированию и производству	
«УПП от А до Я»: Полный Тренинг по 1С:УПП (300+ уч. часов)
Курс "Производственное планирование в 1С"
Базовый курс по Бюджетированию в 1С

Курсы по типовым решениям для торговым предприятий	
Упр. учет в КА 2.0, УТ 11 и ERP 2.1: Быстрый старт
Курс «1С:Розница 8 для автоматизации розничной торговли и B2C-компаний»	
Курс подготовки на 1С:Профессионал по 1С:Управление Торговлей 11 (2016)	
Курс "65 кейсов для Специалиста-Консультанта по 1С:УТ 11"	
Курс "1С:Управление Торговлей 11 – Быстрый Старт"	

Курсы по типовым решениям для бухгалтерского учета	
Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии Предприятия 8, ред. 3.0 (2014)	


Курсы проекта ПРОФБУХ8	
Профессиональный учёт в 1С:ЗУП 8 ред. 2.5 и редакция 3.0.	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной блок	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 VIP блок	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной и VIP блоки	
Практический курс по "1С Управление торговлей 8 ред. 11.1"

----------


## Bro1c

Почта:	nenaebuept собака gmail.com. 
Все по 500, каждые 4 отдаю как 5. Обмен предпочтительнее.

Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
КД 2,1
КД 3.0 2016
СКД 2016
Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс
Быстрый старт в профессию
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016
УПП от А до Я
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
Администрирование
Розница
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013)
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)
Подготовка к 1С: Эксперт
Комплексная автоматизация

ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными

YЦ-1

Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)
Решение задач периодических расчетов(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)


Методички УЦ3

Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:

Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными


И многие другие

----------


## tamtaram

Продажа обмен курсов по 1с.

Почта:	wereereert собака gmail.com. 

Курсы проекта Курсы-по-1С.РФ	

Курсы по программированию в 1С	

Курсы по ускорению и оптимизации работы 1с	
Курс Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016) версия PROF

Курсы по программированию и администрированию 1с	
Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2	
Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016)	
Курс по СКД (2016)	
Администрирование и поддержка систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.	
Курс подготовки к Аттестации на "1С:Специалист по платформе 8.2"	
Курс "Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 и 8.3"	
Курс "1С:Программист — Быстрый старт в профессию!"	
Базовый и продвинутый курсы по программированию в 1с 8.2	

Курсы по переносу данных	
Конвертация Данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат (2016)	
Курс по 1С:Конвертации Данных 2.1
Курсы по разработке мобильных приложений на 1с	
Разработка коммерческих мобильных приложений на платформе 1С (2016)	
Полный курс по разработке мобильных приложений (2016)	

Курсы по типовым конфигурациям 1С	

Курсы по ERP 2.0/2.1	
Интенсив по учету Производства и затрат в новой редакции 1С:ERP 2.2
Курс Производство в 1С:ERP 2.1 + 1С:Специалист по производству и ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Планирование продаж, закупок, выпуска и производственного расписания в 1C:ERP 2.1
Подготовка к сдаче Аттестации на 1С:Специалист-Консультант по управленческому учету в 1С:ERP 2.1
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP	
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Бюджетированию в 1С:ERP	
Материалы для подготовки к 1С:Профессионал по 1C:ERP 2.0	

Курсы по планированию и производству	
«УПП от А до Я»: Полный Тренинг по 1С:УПП (300+ уч. часов)
Курс "Производственное планирование в 1С"
Базовый курс по Бюджетированию в 1С

Курсы по типовым решениям для торговым предприятий	
Упр. учет в КА 2.0, УТ 11 и ERP 2.1: Быстрый старт
Курс «1С:Розница 8 для автоматизации розничной торговли и B2C-компаний»	
Курс подготовки на 1С:Профессионал по 1С:Управление Торговлей 11 (2016)	
Курс "65 кейсов для Специалиста-Консультанта по 1С:УТ 11"	
Курс "1С:Управление Торговлей 11 – Быстрый Старт"	

Курсы по типовым решениям для бухгалтерского учета	
Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии Предприятия 8, ред. 3.0 (2014)	


Курсы проекта ПРОФБУХ8	
Профессиональный учёт в 1С:ЗУП 8 ред. 2.5 и редакция 3.0.	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной блок	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 VIP блок	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной и VIP блоки	
Практический курс по "1С Управление торговлей 8 ред. 11.1"

----------


## 1sNull

Очень много курсов по 1с к обмену. Пишите в лс или на почту

----------


## Коганаков

Есть очень много курсов. Готов меняться. Пишите мне . Список по ссылке https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Bx...EsxNFJCa1lxZ1k

----------


## freep777

перезалейте, пожалуйста

----------


## Chesnok

> Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016) 
> 
> http://dropmefiles.com/PR1Uo
> 
> Если не скачивается, сообщите. Перезалью


Если не сложно, перезалейте. Спасибо.

----------


## ERP1C

2018-02-26_08-39-01.jpg
 Подготовка к экзамену ЗУП. Продам

----------


## ERP1C

2018-02-26_08-39-01.jpg
 Подготовка к экзамену ЗУП. Продам

----------


## Pavloo

Нужен подготовка к спецу ЕРП по производству и ремонтам 2.2!
Если есть у кого, напишите на Pavloo@mail.ru

----------


## SvetaS2017

курс УПП от А до Я- в электронном формате и курс по конвертации - в какую стоимость/обмен?

----------


## krolik123

> курс УПП от А до Я- в электронном формате и курс по конвертации - в какую стоимость/обмен?


Они есть в паблике, поищи

----------


## krolik123

> курс УПП от А до Я- в электронном формате и курс по конвертации - в какую стоимость/обмен?


Они есть в паблике, поищи

----------


## vova2312

Здравствуйте. Скиньте, пожалуйста, условия оплаты на почту matizova.m@gmail.com

----------


## volfyxx

Ищите сначала на нашем сборнике, бесплатно prog1c(точка)info

----------


## Giotto

Есть курсы:

- Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С 8.3 + подготовка на «1С:Эксперт» + дополнение по Linux и PostgreSQL
- Упр. учет в 1С:ERP 2.4 и подготовка к Аттестации по упр. учету в ERP 2.4
- Подготовка к экзамену специалист-консультант 1СERP 2.4. Управленческий учет (УЦ № 3)
- Подготовка к Аттестации по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP 2.2
- Курс подготовки к Аттестации на 1С Специалист по платформе 8.2
- Концепция прикладного решения ERP 2.1 (edu.1c.ru)
- Основныe пpинципы paботы с УТ 11.3 (edu.1c.ru)
- Разработка мобильных приложений на 1С 8.3
- Практические задачи уровня 1С:Специалист по внедрению УТ 11.3, КА 2.2 и 1С:ERP 2.2
- Курс по 1С:Конвертации данных 2.0/2.1
- Конвертация данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат
- Интенсив по учету производства и затрат в 1С:ERP 2.2
- Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
- Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии 8, редакции 3.0
- Бюджетирование в ERP 2.2
- Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8
- Разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД)
- Администрирование систем на 1C:Предприятие 8
- Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3
- Полный курс по производственному учету в УПП и подготовка на Специалист 1С: УПП
- УЦ-1 Бюджетирование в прикладном решении ERP 2.1
- Регламентированный учёт в ERP 2.1
- Регламентированная зарплата и кадры в 1СУПП и ЗУП
- Первый шаг к 1С Эксперту. Подготовка к тестированию 1С Профессионал (2015)
- Разработка расширений и технологии доработки конфигураций 1С без снятия с поддержки

от проекта [1с-курсы-рф].

Контакты: kursy-1c@inbox.ru

----------


## Giotto

Есть курсы:

- Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С 8.3 + подготовка на «1С:Эксперт» + дополнение по Linux и PostgreSQL
- Упр. учет в 1С:ERP 2.4 и подготовка к Аттестации по упр. учету в ERP 2.4
- Подготовка к экзамену специалист-консультант 1СERP 2.4. Управленческий учет (УЦ № 3)
- Подготовка к Аттестации по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP 2.2
- Курс подготовки к Аттестации на 1С Специалист по платформе 8.2
- Концепция прикладного решения ERP 2.1 (edu.1c.ru)
- Основныe пpинципы paботы с УТ 11.3 (edu.1c.ru)
- Разработка мобильных приложений на 1С 8.3
- Практические задачи уровня 1С:Специалист по внедрению УТ 11.3, КА 2.2 и 1С:ERP 2.2
- Курс по 1С:Конвертации данных 2.0/2.1
- Конвертация данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат
- Интенсив по учету производства и затрат в 1С:ERP 2.2
- Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
- Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии 8, редакции 3.0
- Бюджетирование в ERP 2.2
- Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8
- Разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД)
- Администрирование систем на 1C:Предприятие 8
- Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3
- Полный курс по производственному учету в УПП и подготовка на Специалист 1С: УПП
- УЦ-1 Бюджетирование в прикладном решении ERP 2.1
- Регламентированный учёт в ERP 2.1
- Регламентированная зарплата и кадры в 1СУПП и ЗУП
- Первый шаг к 1С Эксперту. Подготовка к тестированию 1С Профессионал (2015)
- Разработка расширений и технологии доработки конфигураций 1С без снятия с поддержки

от проекта [1с-курсы-рф].

Контакты: kursy-1c@inbox.ru

----------


## KerberOS

Не бесплатно, а за 500 рублей в месяй.
Хотя понимаю вас, что на добровольных началах долго не продержишься.

----------


## KerberOS

> Ищите сначала на нашем сборнике, бесплатно prog1c(точка)info


я про это сообщение

----------


## pavbvrk

> Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016) 
> 
> http://dropmefiles.com/PR1Uo
> 
> Если не скачивается, сообщите. Перезалью


ссылка не работает :( перезалейте пжл

----------


## s_newbi

По КД3 может поделиться кто-нибудь?

----------


## Kagraman

Ищу курс "Практические задачи уровня 1С:Специалист по внедрению 1С:Управление Торговлей 11.4 (11.3), Комплексная Автоматизация 2.2 (2.0) и 1С:ERP 2.4 (2.2)" kagraman@gmail.com

----------


## enferoff

есть курсы по программированию, бухе, erp, упп, ут, скд, кд.
нет курса по бюджетированию erp. если есть у кого-то гилевский курс по бюджетированию erp, давайте меняться
пишите enferoff@gmail.com

----------


## enferoff

http://turbo.to/7eavgam1cd3q/%D0...2016).rar.html

----------

fokses (30.12.2018), glucker (10.02.2020), Kazaams (26.11.2018), RodinMax (29.01.2019), Svetlana_K (18.09.2019)

----------


## py3uk

Объемно-календарное планирование в 1С:ERP 2.4 (2.2), КА 2.2 (2.0) и УТ 11.4 (11.3): продажи, производство, закупки и обеспечение потребностей


Ищу вот такой курс возможен обмен.

----------


## baziliki

> Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016) 
> 
> http://dropmefiles.com/PR1Uo
> 
> Если не скачивается, сообщите. Перезалью


Ссылка не рабочая. Перезалейте, пожалуйста.

----------


## volodя

Нужны курсы по ERP по производству помогите плиз 1661200@mail.ru
Спасибо огромное

----------


## Giotto

Появился новый курс "Подготовка к аттестации 1С:Специалист-консультант по производству и ремонтам в 1С:ERP 2.4 (Евгений Гилев)"

Обращаться по адресу: kursy-1c@inbox.ru

----------


## Skarty

Ищу курс "Базовый курс по учету производства и затрат в 1C:ERP 2.4"

----------


## RodinMax

Камрады, есть у кого Курс по 1С:Конвертации Данных 2.0/2.1 ?

----------


## Kagraman

Давно в сети все есть

----------


## RodinMax

На ютубе только самое начало этого курса, а полный я что-то не нашел

----------


## Giotto

-----

----------


## smart1sv

Надо курс
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11.4, КА 2.4 и 1С:ERP 2.4

Есть 
Ускорение
КД
СКД

----------


## merca

Ищу курсы по 1C:ERP 2.4
Срочно

----------


## proektor

> Ищу курсы по 1C:ERP 2.4
> Срочно


Я тоже ищу. Только пока кроме материалов по 1С:ERP 2.0 не нашел.

----------


## livemix

> Я тоже ищу. Только пока кроме материалов по 1С:ERP 2.0 не нашел.


Если найдете курс, дайте ссылку пожалуйста

----------


## MSV1986

Здравствуйте! Нужен курс по расширения для 1с . У кого есть можно на почту? почта-smv30_86@mail.ru

----------


## aliedor

> Есть комплект курсов по 1С, от конвертации до ERP, все новинки 2016, в лс если кому надо.


Можете конвертацию 2 и 3 на aliedor@bk.ru ?

----------


## Loka101

Здравствуйте.
Ищу курс Web-сервисы (SOAP), HTTP-сервисы, oData (автоматический REST-сервис)?

----------


## SvetaS2017

ищу курсы с  (по обмену)
1. МСФО в 1С 
2.Объемно-календарное планирование и обеспечение потребностей в ERP 2.2, КА 2.2 и УТ 11.3
3.New!!! Подготовка к экзамену 1С:Специалист-консультант по 1С:Бухгалтерии 8 уц1 
4.Практика работы в «1C:CRM 3.0»
5.Программирование в стандартных типовых решениях, использование БСП
есть много чего на обмен

----------


## etherial

Ребята, конвертацию и ЕРП можно? etherialspirit@gmail.com

----------


## SvetaS2017

ищу курсы с (по обмену)
1. МСФО (в любой конфигурации) в 1С
2.Объемно-календарное планирование и обеспечение потребностей в ERP 2.2, КА 2.2 и УТ 11.3
3.New!!! Подготовка к экзамену 1С:Специалист-консультант по 1С:Бухгалтерии 8 уц1
4.Практика работы в «1C:CRM 3.0»
есть много чего на обмен

----------


## tet-ana

Добрый день! интересует Профессиональная разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД)

----------


## mihongod

Доброго времени суток. Ищу курс "Курс по управленческому учету в 1C:ERP 2.4 и подготовка к Аттестации 1С:Специалист-Консультант (2018)"
Если у кого есть - буду благодарен, если поделитесь :)
Спасибо

----------


## Loka101

Здравствуйте.Кто может поделиться курсами по конфигурации 1С УСО 2.0 ?

----------


## tet-ana

ищу курсы по Конвертации, СКД и УПП

----------


## vk23

всем привет, нужен курс 1С:Конвертация данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат от Гилева. есть у кого?

----------


## dannan2

Приветствую! По ЕРП 2.4 нужно. Как ознакомиться с условиями?

----------


## slife

Добрый день, интересуют курсы по КД 2, КД3, Программирование в стандартных типовых решениях, использование БСП,Профессиональная разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД)

fleshka22@gmail.com

----------


## altau

Надо курс
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11.4, КА 2.4 и 1С:ERP 2.4 altau@mail.ru

----------


## axit

День добрый.
Ищу свежий видеокурс от 1С рф: "Подготовка к Аттестации 1С:Специалист-консультант по внедрению прикладного решения «1С:Управление торговлей 8»"
Могу либо купить либо обменять на множество других курсов.
Пишите в личку.

----------


## ars214

Доброго дня! Интересует курс "Программирование в 1С для начинающих (подготовка на 1С:Профессионал)"

----------


## ЮляЗвезда

Добрый день! нужен курс  по учету производства и затрат в 1С:ERP 2.4 (2.2) рассмотрю варианты без обмена

----------


## axit

День добрый.
Есть ли у кого свежая версия курса "Разработка расширений и технологии доработки конфигураций 1С без снятия с поддержки"?
У меня есть этот курс, но он 17 года и на мой взгляд многое в нем устарело.
В общем ищу более свежий вариант этого курса.

----------


## pov2005

Ребята, есть у кого курс Курс  Производство в 1С:ERP 2.1: планирование, учет выпуска и затрат, ремонты и расчет себестоимости ? С сайта *************

----------


## Дуся Пирожкова

Добрый день! Интересуют курсы по СКД и Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов. Связь ЛС или likti@mail.ru

----------


## doda666

Здравствуйте, ищу курс "Разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД)". Моя почта ukraine.dennis@gmail.com
Благодарю!

----------


## Impellitteri

Куплю или приму в дар курсы по Конвертация Данных 2.0, 3.0      tatmakk@yandex.ru

----------

